# How to insert an image



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wanted to post a picture. I hit the insert image button, but I don't know how to get the image copied over to here. I tried to copy and paste, but paste doesn't show up when I right click on this box.

Steve


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The picture has to be uploaded to a website (like photobucket.com) first. Then you copy the URL for the uploaded picture, click the Insert Image button, and paste the URL in between the IMG tags. 

(If you're making a new post, or modifying an existing post, you should see 'Paste' as a right-click option in this box... as long as you have copied something (like the URL) to your clipboard.)


----------

